# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Lapin : tête/oreille penché, abcès, prob d'équilibre + nysta

## clairette57

Bonjour,


Encore un topic de ma part parlant des soucis de mes lapins .... Je suis désolée, j'espère que ca ne fait pas trop   (perso si je pouvais me passer de ces soucis moi je dirais bien sur pas non  )

Je résume (pour ceux/celle qui arrivent en "cours" de route )

J'ai adopté Léo, un petit lapin mâle castré, il y a maintenant 1mois environs. 
Niveau passé on ne sait pas grand chose : il a été castré et avait une copine, leurs maitresse est décédé alors ils se sont retrouvés en fourrière puis dans une assos 2 jours après sa copine était décédé elle aussi ...

Santé avant l'adoption : Il a "toujours" (depuis qu'il est arrivé a l'assos) eu la tête + oreille du même coté légèrement penchées, et la bouche de travers.

Mon véto actuel y a vu un AVC 
Dans le doute j'ai était en voir une autre qui a vu une otite interne, un paralysie faciale -sur le coté "de travers"- et un très légers déséquilible (quand on le penche sur le coté il a du mal a se rattraper avec ses pattes du coté "a soucis") on a commencé le traitement (goutte) ca lui a encore plus penché la tête ...

J'ai re été voir mon véto pour lui dire ca, lui n'a rien vu ... J'ai demandé une radio idem  .

Du coup on arête tout 

Soucis actuel : Quelque semaines après, je me rend compte qu'il a une petite griffure dans une oreille, véto dans le doute : abcès ....
Et depuis c'est un peu la cata en 1 semaine son état s'est aggravé : Niveau abcès ca va, mais niveau prob d'équilibre pas du tout .... 
Il penche plus l'oreille, dés qu'on le porte ils "roule" sur lui même (dur de pas le faire tomber) quand on le repose généralement il est sur le dos et d'un coup se remet "droit"  bref gros prob d'équilibre ...
Et il a aussi un nystagmus qui "apparait face au stress -quand on le porte-" et diminue quand on le caresse, rassure

+ Nez légèrement encombré, sa copine a coté a aussi un petit soucis respi ils sont tout les deux déjà sous antibio (abcès les deux ...) donc depuis ca va mieux j'entends plus de tchoum
Oeil qui pleure légèrement pour léo

Déduction : Mon véto déduis un prob cérébral  + apparemment une otite
Prob céréblal car nystagmus, c'est sur c'est apparemment courant mais pas forcément ... Nystagmus n'est pas égal a tout les coup a prob cérébral ... 

Niveau morale : il a toujours était très peureux et adorait se cacher sous le canape, depuis il ne le fait plus, il reste dans son bac de cage.
Il sursaute quand on arrive vers lui (il ne nous voit pas arriver a cause de son penchement de tête) il va un peu mieux tout de même je trouve se re dresse, tire d'un coup sur sa nourriture préféré (il faisait ca avant) semble plus curieux, vif



Si ca peut aider

*
Léo avant*




On voit bien sa bouche de travers + sont oreille et sa tete que penchent  




*Maintenant*







Son oeil qui coule


Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser de cette situation, avec vous une idée de ce que ca pourrait être ? Est ce forcément cérébrale ?
Je compte retourner voir la véto qui avait vu une otite, et si elle me trouve un autre truc ....  


Merci d'avance, et désolée de toute ces questions

----------


## purpleandgold

mon lapin a eu ça, exactement les mêmes symptômes. Mon véto a dit que c'était un avc, donc médocs pour oxygéner le cerveau. Ca a stabilisé son état pendant quelques temps mais ensuite il allait de plus en plus mal, en gros l'oreille interne est touchée, il a l'impression d'être dans des montagnes russes, d'où les yeux qui bougent et les roulements sur le côté.
Malheureusement, au bout d'un moment mon pauvre loulou se laissait dépérir, même avec le gavage ça n'allait plus, il n'avait plus une vie de lapin et restait prostré donc on l'a fait endormir. A savoir tout de même que d'autres se remettent bien, retrouve un port de tête droit ou ) peu près droit, ce qui ne les empêches pas de vivre très bien.
quel est le traitement du petit père?

----------


## Columba

J'ai eu la même chose sur une vieille femelle chinchilla, avec les pertes d'équilibre, elle tournait en rond, les yeux qui tournent, la tête très penchée comme Léo sur les dernières photos, elle ne s'alimentait plus et je la gavais tous les jours avec du critical c*re.
Elle avait un antibio et a priori elle n'a pas fait d'avc mais tout était seulement du à une infection de l'oreille interne. Au bout d'une dizaine de jours, elle a finalement repris un train de vie normale et sa tête ne penche plus. Elle a toujours une oreille plus basse que l'autre et la bouche légèrement de travers mais c'est assez discret et ça ne la gêne pas du tout pour vivre, ça va faire justement un an qu'elle a eut ça.

----------


## clairette57

Merci de partager vos expérience  
J'espère que l'histoire de Léo finira bien  

purpleandgold :

Pour le traitement il avait déjà quelque chose pour son abcès (antibios) mais il a maintenant des truc en plus, voila tout ce qu'il a :
Léo fait dans les 1kg 300

Au 4/11/10

*bay******** dés ce soir (donc au soir du 4 novembre)

0.2ml matin et soir (a la base il avait 0.15ml)
*
Duphapen*

0.3ml sous cutannée pendant 3 jours le 7, 10 et 13 novembre

*Microsome* des le 6/11/10

1/2 comprimé pendant 5 jours

*candi*******

1/2 comprimé pendant 10jours


+ désinfection oreille matin et soir (mon ami sort le pue, utilise des compresses pour nettoyer si c'est pas propre, il enlève tout ce qui est a enlever et il ajoute de la bétadine en gel))

Voila, j'espère que c'est clair ?

----------


## sab_

Le véto a fait les examens pour écarter l'encéphalitozoonose? 

encéphalitozoonose

J'espère que ça va s'arranger!

----------


## clairette57

Non 

Après, les symptôme s'en rapproche pas a 100% non ?



> -	nystagmus (mouvement d'oscillation involontaire et saccadé du globe oculaire)


Je sais pas ce qu'ils entendent pas involontaire, car Léo le fait surtout quand il a peur, c'est considéré comme involontaire ?

Cette maladie est apparemment dur a trouver



> -	radio ou scanner pour rechercher dautres causes de problèmes neurologiques ou rénaux ( AVC, otite interne, abcès, problème dentaire, tumeur, accident, infection,)


Si j'ai bien compris il faut qu'il n'y ai aucun de ces soucis pour que cette maladie soit "possible" ? Dans ce cas c'est possible qu'il est déjà d'avant des probs ? (tête penché, paralysie ...) 

Si je regarde bien, a part une analyse d'urine peut prouver qu'il a cette maladie ? Car tout le reste peut être présent sans pour autant confirmer la présence de cette maladie ?

Je vais en parler a l'autre véto (rdv lundi 17h) tu as une idée du prix d'un analyse sanguine ?
J'ai déjà fait pour du pue chez un autre lapin (résultat : pue stérile donc ca n'a servit a rien) s'était abordable, j'espère que la sanguine le sera aussi  

Merci de cette information en tout cas, même si j'ai des doute qu'il ai ca, enfin ca serait "bien"  

Encore merci a tout le monde   :Smile:

----------


## isa0164

courage a vous deux pauvre petit loulou  :?

----------


## pliskaline

J'ai une lapine qui est comme ton lapin depuis 1 mois et demi, suite à  un avc, il n'y a rien à faire , l'oeil qui coule est lié (chez la mienne en tout cas) à la position constamment penchée et à l"'hémiplégie faciale.
La mienne mange bien et se déplace bien.

je pense que sur ce type de pathologie, il faut laisser le lapin vivre sa vie, même diminuée, sans s'acharner, tant qu'il mange bien.

----------


## clairette57

Merci isa064 

Pliskaline, a la base il avait apparemment déjà fait un avc (tête penché ect) mais la ca a empiré d'un coup, c'est ce fait la qui fait justement penser que s'en est pas un

----------


## purpleandgold

il est possible de faire plusieurs AVC coup sur coup... 
en tout cas j'espère que ça se passera bien pour ton loulou, comme dit plus haut, tant qu'il a une vie de lapin, continue à manger et à faire sa toilette ça va. sinon pour l'oeil c'est aussi lié au fait que non seulement la tête penche donc les larmes font plus de ce côté mais aussi au fait que l'oeil peut être "frotté" sur la litière donc si il a des copeaux ou chanvre, voir à lui mettre seulement un bac à litière et une serviettes sur le sol pour ne pas qu'il glisse, il a moins d'équilibre que d'habitude!

----------


## sab_

Je ne suis pas experte de cette maladie, je ne peux donc pas te détailler. Ce que je sais c'est que c'est souvent une piste à laquelle les véto "non spé" ne pensent pas. 

J'ai ressorti mon magazine Margueritecie, il y a un article sur l'e-cuniculi dedans (encaphalitozoonose), écrit en collaboration avec un véto. 
Voici ce que j'y lis (en résumé)

En fait jusqu'à 80% des lapins sont porteurs sains de cette maladie, qui peut se déclencher lors d'une maladie, ou d'un gros coup de stress, si le lapin est affaibli etc.
Pour les nystagmus, pour moi même si c'est juste en cas de stress c'est involontaire, c'est à dire que ça n'est pas le lapin qui décide de lui même de faire bouger ses yeux. C'est le stress dans ton cas qui déclenche ça.

Les principaux syndromes sont: 
- désordres neurologiques: syndrome vestibulaire (torticolis), convulsions, tremblements, nystagmus, symptômes locomoteurs (perte d'équilibre, paralysie des membres inférieurs et/ou supérieurs), perte d'appétit, changement de comportement
- atteinte rénale: hausse de la consommation d'eau notamment
- symptômes ophtalmologiques: cataracte...


Evidemment, il ne faut pas que tous les symptômes soient réunis. 
A mon sens, un AVC qui ne se résorbe pas peut cacher un e-cuniculi, mais je me trompe peut être. 

Il suffit d'une prise de sang pour chercher les anticorps dans le sang (test ELISA) , ou alors le test PCR (polymerase chan reaction) sur l'adn parasitaire. 
Si ça t'interesse j'ai les adresses des laboratoires qui pratiquent ces test.

ça se traite avec du pana****** l'e-cuniculi (c'est d'origine parasitaire), donc tous les cas une petite cure ne peut pas être nocive, parles-en à ton véto. 
Personnellement je fais des cures en préventif.

Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus car je ne maîtrise pas très bien les problèmes de santé de ce type, mais je te conseille de t'inscrire sur le forum le terrier des lapins et d'y exposer les soucis du tiens, tu auras très certainement des explications plus détaillées et des bonnes pistes. 

Si ton véto ne te satisfait pas tu peux aussi demander une adresse à [email=veto@margueritecie.org:2nzrewbq]veto@margueritecie.org[/email:2nzrewbq]
Il arrive souvent que les véto posent le diagnostic de l'AVC sans chercher plus loin ou autre chose.

Tiens nous au courant!

----------


## Jessi

Ma lapine avait la tête penchée comme le tien, le véto non nac a diagnostiqué un AVC, alors que c'était une otite interne, on peut le voir en mettant une caméra dans l'oreille ou encore avec un radio.
Perso les antibios n'aidaient pas, elle a été opérée pour bien cureter après 3 opérations et des injections de duphapen, au moins pendant 3 semaines elle a guérit ça a duré 9 mois environs.
Bon courage surtout! en tout cas le traitement semble approprié pour une otite.

----------


## Jessi

Ah et j'oubliais pour l'encephalitozonne cuniculi ça peut être ça si ton lapin n'a pas de pus à la radio, dans ce cas-là le traitement n'est pas bien compliqué panucure tu peux même le faire sans être sûr que ça soit ça ça ne peut pas faire de mal.

----------


## clairette57

> mais aussi au fait que l'oeil peut être "frotté" sur la litière donc si il a des copeaux ou chanvre, voir à lui mettre seulement un bac à litière et une serviettes sur le sol pour ne pas qu'il glisse, il a moins d'équilibre que d'habitude


J'y ai pensé, mais il a l'air d'aimer son bac ... A la base il n'avait qu'un petit truc, voir par la suite deux, mais niveau propreté 0   :fou: 
Je vais voir tout de même car c'est vrais que ca peut être dangereux (une de mes rattes a eu un prob similaire elle s'est blessée l'oeil a cause de son soucis on a du le coudre ...Je préfèrerais éviter ca !  :|  ), merci    :Embarrassment: k: 



> il est possible de faire plusieurs AVC coup sur coup...


Mon véto semble avoir mis de coté la cause avc sans doute a cause du nystagmus ...   :hein2:  Pour lui c'est vraiment un prob cérébral ... J'attends un 2ème avis (j'ai finalement rdv mardi, on verra bien ...    ::  )




> Les principaux syndromes sont:
> _désordres neurologiquespossible)_ *syndrome vestibulaire (torticolis)*, convulsions, tremblements, *nystagmus*, *symptômes locomoteurs* (perte d'équilibre, paralysie des membres inférieurs et/ou supérieurs), perte d'appétit, changement de comportement
> - atteinte rénale: hausse de la consommation d'eau notamment 
> - symptômes ophtalmologiques: cataracte...


J'ai mis en gras ce qu'il a, après les symptômes rénaux je sais pas (pas fait de teste) et ophtalmologique apparemment non  




> Il suffit d'une prise de sang pour chercher les anticorps dans le sang (test ELISA) , ou alors le test PCR (polymerase chan reaction) sur l'adn parasitaire.
> Si ça t'interesse j'ai les adresses des laboratoires qui pratiquent ces test.


Je veux bien merci    ::   , la 2ème véto que je vais aller voir un son propre labo, mais je sais pas si ils pratiquent. Je me méfie car a la base je devais faire un scanner c'est quand le véto m'a dit "le lapin bien a jeun hein" que j'ai changé d'avis    ::  





> Si ton véto ne te satisfait pas tu peux aussi demander une adresse à [email=veto@margueritecie.org:ab08o4xy]veto@margueritecie.org[/email:ab08o4xy]
> Il arrive souvent que les véto posent le diagnostic de l'AVC sans chercher plus loin ou autre chose.


C'est fait =) C'est vrais que j'ai trouvé la piste avc bien trop simple, c'est pour cela que j'ai été consulté ailleurs    ::  




> Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus car je ne maîtrise pas très bien les problèmes de santé de ce type, mais je te conseille de t'inscrire sur le forum le terrier des lapins et d'y exposer les soucis du tiens, tu auras très certainement des explications plus détaillées et des bonnes pistes.


Je connaissais pas ce fofo, merci je vais mis inscrire !    :Embarrassment: k: 




> Ma lapine avait la tête penchée comme le tien, le véto non nac a diagnostiqué un AVC, alors que c'était une otite interne, on peut le voir en mettant une caméra dans l'oreille ou encore avec un radio.



Mon 1er véto n'a pas vu d'otite, la 2ème si . Je suis donc retournée chez le premier (moins cher et aussi pour les exposer cette avis) et il a fait une radio ou il n'a rien vu. Il nous a montré des bulles tympanique avec otite et sans pour comparer mon ami y a déduis lui aussi qu'il n'y avait pas d'otite, moi franchement j'ai rien vu ^^  Mais bon c'est lui le véto logiquement ....    ::  




> Ah et j'oubliais pour l'encephalitozonne cuniculi ça peut être ça si ton lapin n'a pas de pus à la radio


Je pense qu'il n'y en avait pas, sinon il l'aurait dit/vu

Je vais en parler a l'autre véto, et au besoin je ferais ce traitement : si ca peut aider !

*Merci en tout cas a tout le monde pour l'attentio nque vous accordez a mon lapin et mon post*   ::

----------


## Axelle.C

Je n'ai rien à ajouter à ce qui a été dit mais je pense bien à vous!    ::

----------


## clairette57

Merci  
Je donnerais des nouvelles !
En attendant il est gâté : feuilles de pissenlits et fraises (ce qu'il préfère!) pour lui tout seul

----------


## ninja

j'ai eu une lapine qui présentait les mêmes symptômes,  après consultation chez un véto Nac, le diagnostic a été posé : floppy rabbit syndrom
en gros, ce n'est pas un avc mais une infection soit type encephalitozoonose ou à pasteurelle, qui a débuté dans l'oreille et s'est répandue au cerveau.
il faut en effet traiter par antibio mais le résultat n'est malheureusement pas garanti
ma lapine est tombée dans le coma et a dû être abrégée

----------


## clairette57

> floppy rabbit syndrom


Je connaissais pas ce terme  
C'est triste pour ta lapine ...
J'espère que ca finira mieux pour le petit Léo

----------


## isa0164

envoi d une tonne d onde positive et pleins de bisous a ce petit loulou il est tellement touchant  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:   ::

----------


## sab_

> floppy rabbit syndrom
> 			
> 		
> 
> Je connaissais pas ce terme  
> C'est triste pour ta lapine ...
> J'espère que ca finira mieux pour le petit Léo


Mais oui, tu vas voir un bon véto qui va te poser le bon diagnostic et trouver le traitement adéquat    ::  

Donne nous des nouvelles!

----------


## Luiniel

Bonjour Clairette,

Mon lapin Manny a eu exactement les mêmes symptômes que le tien en juin. Il avait la tête penchée, ne pouvait plus marcher sans tomber, et le nystagmus (oeil qui bouge sans arrêt, plus ou moins vite selon les situations).
Ma véto n'a pas voulu faire des examens lourds et coûteux, et l'a donc traité pour les deux pathologies possibles pour lui : Encephalitozoonose (Panac*r) et otite (antibio).
Il a mis plus d'un mois à s'en remettre, j'ai dû le gaver et le nettoyer pendant de longues semaines.

Mais finalement on en a vu le bout et maintenant il vit sa vie comme avant ! (et même mieux puisque depuis il est en couple avec une adorable pinette    ::   ) Sa tête est aujourd'hui totalement droite.

Comme quoi il ne faut pas se laisser abattre et être fort, je sais à quel point ça peut être dur de voir son petit bout dans cet état, j'ai passé des journées horribles en pensant qu'il allait me quitter à tout moment...

Je te conseille plusieurs choses :
-* sécurise son environnement*, pour qu'il ne puisse pas se faire mal en tombant : met des coussins contre les murs ou les bords de sa cage. Je te conseille de ne pas le confiner, il faut le stimuler pour qu'il se batte et retrouve ses fonctions. De mon côté c'est à partir de là que j'ai banni la cage, d'abord pour un enclos pour que ce soit sécurisé, et ensuite pour la liberté totale quand il a pu marcher sans tomber à tout bout de champ

- *prend bien soin de l'oeil qui touche le sol* : pour Manny son oeil était dans un sale état. Il faut ABSOLUMENT lui laver deux fois par jour avec du sérum physiologique pour ne pas qu'il se dessèche et s'infecte, et demande à ton véto des larmes artificielles pour protéger son oeil, à mettre après le lavage. 

- *consulte un véto qui s'y connaît en lapin*, vu l'état grave de ton lapin, il faut vraiment qu'il soit bien suivi. Je rejoins les autres personnes qui t'ont dit de contacter Béa de Marguerite et Cie à [email=veto@margueritecie.org:1f9al831]veto@margueritecie.org[/email:1f9al831] , elle a une liste de vétos compétents en lapins dans chaque région. Je te conseille aussi tant qu'à faire de consulter le site de Marguerite et Cie à margueritecie.com pour lire tout ce qui concerne les torticolis,  les avc, les otites, les soins des lapins handicapés, les conseils pour le gavage et les prises de médicaments. C'est une mine d'informations, ça m'a énormément aidée lorsque j'étais au 36ème dessous   :ben:  . Si tu veux en parler tu peux aller sur le forum du Terrier www.leterrierdeslapins.com où beaucoup de membres de Marguerite vont et pourront te conseiller.

Voilà j'espère t'avoir un peu aidée. Quand j'ai lu ton message ça m'a rappelé tellement de mauvais souvenirs que je me suis inscrite pour te répondre   :calinou: 
Surtout ne perd pas le moral, et sache que certains lapins s'en remettent, mon Manny en est la preuve vivante. Si tu veux tu peux me contacter en mp.

----------


## clairette57

Merci beaucoup pour tout tes conseils, et pour ton inscription pour Léo  
J'ai décidé cet aprem de mettre un drap au dessus de son bac de cage remplis de chanvre, pour protéger son oeil. Du coup c'est vrais que je le trouvais pas confinais (le salon est a lui  ) mais vu qu'il sort plus de son bac ... 
Je vais lui enlever et mettre un drap épais dans son coin, comme avant quoi (je lui avait mis un bac a la base pour qu'il soit plus propre).

Pour les fausses larmes je connais pas, mais j'ai du sérum je lui en met des ce soir ! 




> Ma véto n'a pas voulu faire des examens lourds et coûteux, et l'a donc traité pour les deux pathologies possibles pour lui : Encephalitozoonose (Panac*r) et otite (antibio).


Tu trouves que c'est une mauvaise chose du coup ? Car c'est vrais que tu as pas pu réellement mettre un mot sur sa maladie, mais comme apparemment le traitement pour l'encephalitozoonose n'est pas nefaste pour un lapin non atteint ca peut etre un bon truc pour économiser pas mal tout en soignant parfaitement son pinou ?  (Si je dois faire ces testes je les ferais, mais si je peux éviter autant le faire, ca fera plus d'argent a dépenser pour eux  )

Pour marguerite et cie je connais merci et pour le fofo on m'en a parler juste au dessus mais ca m'a permis d eme souvenir que je devais mis inscrire merci 
Niveau véto comme dis plus haut le miens est bien mais il pousse peut etre pas assez loin, je vais en voir une deuxième qui elle pousse plus loin ,elle est plus minutieuse aussi je pense qu'a eux deux l'avis et bon  


Niveau santé pour Léo: Il a eu plus de prob d'équilibre aujourd'hui (tourne sur lui même) mais ca s'est calmé, le nystagmus moins qu'avant, l'abcès en bonne voit de guérison !
Il était tout content avec ses feuilles de pissenlit, il a même mangeait du foin (très rare ca )

Encore merci  :Smile: 
Bonne soirée/nuit a tous

----------


## clairette57

> Mon lapin Manny a eu exactement les mêmes symptômes que le tien en juin. Il avait la tête penchée, ne pouvait plus marcher sans tomber, et le nystagmus (oeil qui bouge sans arrêt, plus ou moins vite selon les situations).



J'ai oublié, sur tout les témoignages qui ressemblent a ceux de Léo il y a quand même une grosse différences, c'est que vos lapins n'avaient aucun penchement de tête ou autre avant.
Léo lui si, est ce que c'est pas mauvais signe ....(preuve que c'est cérébral ?) 
J'espère pas

----------


## Luiniel

Ma véto n'a pas fait de test parce que comme tu as pu le lire sur tous les articles sur e.cuniculi, les tests ne sont pas fiables et de toute manière énormément de lapins sont porteurs sains. C'est clair que ça m'a fait économiser pas mal d'argent, et dans tous les cas je pense que je n'aurais pas été plus avancée, ou plus efficace dans le traitement.  :Smile: 

Pour savoir si c'est neurologique ou pas difficile à dire. Je ne suis pas véto mais d'après ce que j'ai lu l'encephalitozoonose peut faire des "crises", le lapin peut avoir beaucoup de mal à se déplacer et torticolis par intermittence. Pour l'otite, il pourrait l'avoir aussi latente et qu'elle se soit agravée. Après c'est sur que ça pourrait aussi être plusieurs avc. 

Sur cet article traduit par MCie (peut être que tu ne l'as pas vu), la véto distingue les causes du syndrome vestibulaire selon leurs manifestations : http://www.margueritecie.com/hrs/tiltfr.html . Ca peut aider à y voir plus clair même si c'est assez complexe !

Depuis combien de temps ton Léo a la tête penchée ? Chez toi ça fait un mois, mais avant, est ce que tu sais ?

C'est bien qu'il mange seul en tout cas, parce que je te raconte pas la galère pour gaver un lapin qui a la tête de travers   :suspect:  Ca veut aussi dire sans doute qu'il n'a pas trop mal. Moi le mien refusait de manger normalement malgré l'antidouleur. A la fin de sa maladie il était tout maigre :S

Aussi autre chose que l'on m'avait dite sur Marguerite à l'époque : il faut éviter de les porter et de les mettre en transe (si possible). Parce qu'avec leur syndrome vestibulaire ils ne parviennent déjà pas à se repérer dans l'espace alors si on les bouge en plus c'est pas top. 

Bon courage à toi, je croise les doigts pour le petit Léo !   :bisous3:  Tiens nous au courant de ce que la véto t'aura dit !

----------


## clairette57

J'avais déjà vu ce lien mais merci tout de même  
Je l'ai adopté en mi septembre (déjà prob a sa tête + oreille et bouche de travers) et il était a l'assos depuis Juillet apparemment (sur le site) et ils l'ont eu ainsi aussi http://supertommy.pagesperso-orange.fr/ ... pin137.jpg



> C'est bien qu'il mange seul en tout cas, parce que je te raconte pas la galère pour gaver un lapin qui a la tête de travers   Ca veut aussi dire sans doute qu'il n'a pas trop mal. Moi le mien refusait de manger normalement malgré l'antidouleur. A la fin de sa maladie il était tout maigre :S


On a du dernièrement gavé une lapine, c'est vrais que c'est pas tout les jours facile !
Léo grince des dents de temps en temps, je sais qu'il a une trè légère maloclu a l'arrière mais on lui a limé les dents dernièrement : peut etre a il mal ... Je vais voir avec ma véto pour un anti douleur 




> Aussi autre chose que l'on m'avait dite sur Marguerite à l'époque : il faut éviter de les porter et de les mettre en transe (si possible).


On en a déduis ca car dés qu'on le porte c'est la cata. on le fait que pour faire ses soins donc 2fois/jr, sinon on le caresse mais directement la ou il est  





> Tiens nous au courant de ce que la véto t'aura dit !


ca sera fait !

----------


## clairette57

Comme prévus je vous tiens au courant du diagnostique du 2nd véto:

Alors, elle ne m'a pas dit beaucoup plus que l'autre.
On  a fait une prise de sang pour savoir si c'est du au parasite : encephalitozoonose
Elle m'a jouté que même si c'est due a ca il pourra jamais redevenir comme avant ... 
Ca pourra stoppé la progression mais plus réellement améliorer son état ...

----------


## clairette57

J'ai oublié : il a maigrit (1k150 au lieu d'1k300) donc on va le gaver avec du crit*cal ca*e en plus de lui donner a manger

----------


## Axelle.C

Tu auras les résultats quand?

----------


## clairette57

Avec le jeudi férié dans 7/10 jours

----------


## Axelle.C

Vivement!
Caresses au p'tit loup en attendant    ::

----------


## clairette57

J'ai hâte aussi, même si ca changerait apparemment plus grand chose 
En attendant je lui ai fait un ptit parc sur des tapis (les même que ma lapine handicapé donc du coup il glisse pas dessus car le lino c'est pas encore son truc )

----------


## sab_

Elle a quand même prescrit du pana cur en attendant les résultats?

Caresses au loulou, et bon courage!

----------


## clairette57

Non, elle voulait éviter de lui rajouter encore ca...
La cortisone est finit depuis hier, je retourne voir mon véto samedi pour savoir si on reprend ou non

----------


## sab_

Là pour le coup je ne comprends pas trop sa position...

Le pana cur  ne peut pas lui faire de mal, bien au contraire...et puis surtout ça fait gagner du temps en attendant les analyses...

----------


## clairette57

Elle voulait, d'après ce que j'ai pu voir, pas plus l'embêter mais bon c'est vrais que c'est pas forcément bon pour lui !
Demain j'en parle a mon véto

----------


## sab_

Comment va Léo? 
As-tu eu des résultats?

----------


## clairette57

Merci de prendre des nouvelles !

Léo mange beaucoup plus qu'avant je trouve, on va le pesé  
Niveau équilibre, rien de bien nouveaux, parfois il tombe d'un coup, reste le coté les patte tendu et se relève d'un coup  
Niveau résultat pour le E cuniculi : négatif

----------


## Axelle.C

Caresses au beau Léo    ::

----------


## clairette57

Merci de penser a lui  

Apparemment il n'a presque plus son nystagmus ! 
Et je le trouve plus fou fou, il court partout sur ses tapis (pas encore assez d'équilibre pour le lino)

----------


## isa0164

et bien voila des nouvelles qui font plaisir   :Embarrassment: k:  bisous au petit bonhomme  :bisous2:

----------


## clairette57

Oui    ::  
J'espère que ca va continuer dans ce sens !

----------


## Axelle.C

> J'espère que ca va continuer dans ce sens !


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## sab_

Super pour le progrès! 

J'espère que ça va continuer ainsi! Du coup il est encore sous traitement? Il a quoi comme traitement?    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## sab_

le    :Embarrassment: k:   était censé aller après le "super pour le progrès"

----------


## clairette57

Pour les traitements il a

Microsolones
candi******
Septotryle 

J'ai pas continué le panacure vu qu'il n'a pas le e cuniculi    ::

----------


## Nirriti

Super pour le petit    ::    des calins !

----------


## poupounette79

attention au micr*solone c'est très fort, pas de double dose ça coupe l'appétit du lapin. J'ai eu un traitement avec ça pour un de mes lapins, mais je pense que le véto n'était pas au point sur les lapins.

----------


## clairette57

Il a 3/4 d'un cachet, je ne vois rien sur la barre de cachet qui donnerait plus d'infos   :hein2:

----------


## poupounette79

j'ai cherché la feuille où était marqué ce que je devais lui donner. Je te résume l'histoire, mais bon ne t'inquiète pas pour ton lapin ça à l'air bien dosé, et le mien était assez vieux et atteint de polyarthrite infectueuse (selon le véto qui lui à prescrit le microsolone).

- Donc le véto lui avait prescrit 1 cachet entier pendant 5j, puis 1 cachet tous les 2 jours pendants 10 jours, il faisait 1,6KG ce qui avait l'air d'être son poids idéal selon le véto "ni maigre, ni gros. J'ai vu le véto un samedi, à ce moment là il avait une patte avant arthrosé, et il était aveugle, mais malgré tout ça ça allait encore (gros appétit).

- AU bout du deuxième jour où il prenait 1 cachet entier, il n'a plus mangé, c'était un dimanche, j'ai attendu le lundi pour rappeller le véto, le véto m'avait dit "doublez les doses" donc il a eu 2 cachets/jour. Franchement avec du recul je pense que c'était beaucoup trop, le véto m'avait dit que c'était sa seule chance de s'en sortir, mais avant ce traitement il allait assez bien, surtout au niveau de l'appétit, donc je reste toujours septique sur cette médication.

-le mercredi mon bidichou est mort. Il refusait le gavage.

Les anti inflammatoires c'est bien quand c'est bien mesuré, sinon c'est pas bon pour l'estomac surtout si il ne mange pas bien. C'est ce que j'ai retenu en tous cas. Après je ne suis pas véto, mais si jamais ton loulou ne mange pas assez, n'hésite pas à appeler ton véto pour revoir les doses de microsolone ou faire une pause   ::

----------


## clairette57

Merci de ton témoignage : je garde bien ca en tête pour agir rapidement si il faut !    :Embarrassment: k: 

Le gros bémol c'est quand on le gave il mange moins après ... Donc est ce que ca vaut le peine de le gaver   ::

----------


## poupounette79

Ca je ne peux pas te dire... Il faudrait absolument qu'il boulotte du foin en tous cas vu que les dents poussent en continue. J'ai lu que le gavage "prolongeait" l'impression de maladie chez les pinoux, et qu'il ne fallait pas en abuser. Maintenant c'est aussi une question de poids, si il a perdu du poids et qu'il est faible le gavage est primordial me semble t'il. Si tu n'est pas sûre n'hésite pas à appeler ton véto, mieux vaut le harceler de questions plutôt que de le regretter après.

Sinon tu peux lui proposer plus de choses à manger (en diversité), une petite salade de fruit et légumes maison le motiverait peut être ? Il n'y a pas longtemps j'ai testé le pissenlit séché (on en trouve en petit sachets en animalerie), ça rend ma lapine à moitié hystérique, elle adore, pourtant elle est très difficile côté alimentation. Sinon des fruits sucrés, mangue, ananas, petit bout de banane ?

----------


## clairette57

Il est pas très sucré monsieur, on alors légumes sucré   ::  

Aujourd'hui il a eu du choix :

Endive
Scarole
Batavia rouge
Menthe
Mache
Quelques feuilles de pissenlit
Celerie rave 
Et il lui reste du panais de la veille

Il n'a pas trop d'appétit aujourd'hui, après comme il doit grossir je lui donne en continue de la nourriture (dés qu'il n'en n'a plus en fait) du coup le soir parfois je lui donne un petit tas qu'il va mangeait jusqu'au matin, alors forcément quand je lui donne a mangeait vers 11h il ne saute pas dessus   ::

----------


## poupounette79

il n'est pas carottes alors si il n'aime pas trop le sucré ? 

Il est chouchouté ce petit père    ::  
j'espère qu'il va vite reprendre du poids et que ça va aller mieux !

----------


## clairette57

Hier il a eu de la carotte : il en a mangeait pas mal    ::  
J'essaye petit a petit de l'intégrer avec une de mes lapines (la photocopie de la tienne   ::  ) mais madame a du mal    ::  
Mais ca va venir, j'ai l'impression que ca le bouge un peu quand il l'a voit, bon généralement il se fait un peu mordre mais après il gambade de partout    ::

----------


## sab_

Je viens aux nouvelles de ton ptit père, comment va-t-il?

----------


## clairette57

Merci de prendre des nouvelles !   :Embarrassment: k: 

Alors, on a du arrêter ses traitements car on en avait plus et impossible d'aller au véto avec le temps    ::  
Je me suis inquiétée, en me disant qu'au pire j'irais chez un véto d'ici si il faut ...
Mais Léo semble beaucoup mieux depuis   :shock: 
Il arrive a marcher sur le lino presque comme avant, fait sa toilette en équilibre sur ses pattes arrière très facilement et je trouve qu'il a plus d'appétit je vais le peser pour voir si il a repris du poids    ::  
Ca m'étonne tout de même, ca pourrait être du a un medoc qui lui réussissais pas trop ? On m'avait déjà dit que 1 de celui que je lui donnais pouvait baisser l'appétit    ::

----------


## sab_

Ah je suis contente de ces améliorations!    :Embarrassment: k: 

Oui c'est possible pour l'effet secondaire. Il faudrait en parler au véto pour identifier le médicament et pouvoir continuer les autres en cas de besoin.

----------


## clairette57

Oui c'est ce que je compte faire    ::  
déjà le la cortisone enlève l'appétit et ca peut provoquer a long terme une "dégradation"  on va voir directement avec le véto ce qu'on peut faire    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## poupoune1

Comment va le ptit bout chou ?

Merci    ::   ::

----------


## clairette57

Bonsoir,

Léo va beaucoup mieux, il a perdu du poids mais il semble plutôt stable, comme on ne peut pas le gaver on le pèse régulièrement   ::  
Sinon, il est maintenant avec on autre lapine qui vit elle aussi sur des tapis !
Le pépère a eu un podo qu'on soigne actuellement   ::

----------


## poupoune1

bon ba c'est bien...
fais un bisous de ma part a léo.   ::  

 ::

----------

